# Private Number Plate (SUGGESTIONS)



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

Been considering getting a plate for a while just after some feedback...

should I go for

A) Current Style that resembles my First and Second Initial and Surname

or

B) Prefix Style that resembles TT and my Initials

Thoughts please...


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

To make this post a little more popular and user friendly please also post your own plates for a little inspiration...

my fave seen on a ferrari P11SER reading POSER... which he was


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

Found a couple of options

KP 03KES
or
T7 KPO

which do you think looks better?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

This is the show and shine section, might be better in the main forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would always go for initials that way you don't need a new plate when you change the car.


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> I would always go for initials that way you don't need a new plate when you change the car.


lol could be a complete t pot and go for both


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KPO1981 said:


> Found a couple of options
> 
> KP 03KES
> or
> ...


T7 KPO looks like a private plate KP03 KES could just be a normal plate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KPO1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a couple of options
> ...


Thats the best type


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KPO1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a couple of options
> ...


yeah i know its a shame though i guess for those in the know, my mk2 could not be an 03 plate though.. i do like understated suttleness

is it still poss to mess around a little with the prefix plates?? ie make the 7 more t ish?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

KPO1981 said:


> is it still poss to mess around a little with the prefix plates?? ie make the 7 more t ish?


Its possible BUT illegal  and if you get pulled by the police they now have the power (via the DVLA) to revoke your private plate from you 

It happened to me, I got a written warning from the DVLA....if i was caught again, they'd take it from me!

Saj


----------



## KPO1981 (Apr 13, 2009)

In america dont you only need 1 plate? When they have an NHS that will be an awesome country to live in..

Please leave your own reg examples might pick a little inspiration from it.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

During my youth, I was going to by M18ONG my bong, but thought the old bill would constantly pull me, and search me, so decided against it..


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

well my names Kris.

My plates "K77S TT"


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

for £250 on dvla you can have L11 KPO

which looks bit like "lil KPO"


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

£250 dvls again

"K77 KPO"
you could be naughty and change the 7's to look lil more like TT, bit of different spacing (which mine is and never had any trouble from anprs etc) K TT KPO


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

dvla again lol

K6 KPO

id just look on dvla website plenty available especially with the last 3 digits of KPO, end plenty ending KPO and starting with a K too


----------

